# Bear Bait Station COR



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My bear hunt starts in a week and I still haven't applied for my COR. I spent several days exploring and scouting before I found a perfect spot...site #1. Got all excited until I marked it on Google Earth and discovered that as the crow flies, site #1 is only a quarter mile from a campground which is in violation of the half-mile dictated by state code. (By foot, I'm sure it's actually well over a half mile.) So anyway, I spent a few more days and found sites #2 and 3. I decided to apply for one of them and maybe find a better site later...I'm allowed two. That's when things went south.

According to the DWR, approval from the USFS isn't necessary, but the online COR application demonstrates otherwise. There's a map within the application that's not mentioned anywhere else. It's marked in red to show national forest areas where baiting is not allowed. Every stream and pond is marked, regardless of size or location, as is every trail. This is in the Uintas, so you can imagine how much red is on that map. Additionally, there are many places marked that I don't understand and it appears that the 150 yard rule was used in all cases rather than the state's half mile. According to this new information, sites #2 and 3 are both in a red zone for some reason. But low and behold, site #1 is not!

The map is too pixelated to be precise, which would be okay if coordinates controlled the marker on the map, but the marker controls the coordinates. Worse, the coordinates it generates are off by a mile or more. That would seem to make the use of GPS coordinates worthless.

Does state code supersede the USFS, or vice versa? And just how important is it to be accurate with my site location? I mean, does DWR or USFS even visit bait sites? And finally, has anyone ever applied for a bait station COR and been denied?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

So I got mine approved and the person responsible let me know that one of mine was in violation and why so I made a quick adjustment about 200 yards further in and it was fine. Submit the ones you want and go from there. I used google earth to map out distances from trails, etc. issued and sent within a week and ready to go! It’s not as daunting as it sounds. Submit and go from there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe they will also deny a location based upon previous and current bait site locations. If a hunter with the same tag beat you to a location, they will deny your "spot". They don't want hunters sitting on top of each other I do know for sure. 

I will be attempting to reach the areas I want to set a bait to get the GPS location. (I have the fall hunt) We'll see if they approve or deny my locations. 

Last year, my Nephew had a tag and bait site. He also had three cams set up, of which one was on the trail into the location, and two at the site. He had a pics of an officer checking his bait site. So yes, they are more than likely going to visit the site at least once. I think they are looking more for illegal bait and baiting set ups. Like a barrel or similar item used to contain the bait.


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Absolutely they will reject them based on several criteria but keep at it and you'll get them approved. I had a summer tag in 2020 and my first choice was denied because someone had already requested an area just 100 yards from my spot. I know they will sometimes check in on bait sites but to my knowledge my sites never got checked as I never got any pictures of anyone and I had cams on mine the entire time. 

Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Both of my sites were approved. I called and asked them how close to the coordinates, I needed to place my bait. They said that I needed to be right where I said. I then explained that I had just looked on Google earth and was doing a general spot but would want to look once there for a specific spot within reason of my coordinates based on tree's, rocks, terrain etc... They mentioned that if I am more than a few feet from my approved location that I would need to re aply. I had wondered if I was too close to a road or trail where I had applied but she assured me that it was approved and I could place my bait exactly where it was approved to set it.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

on another note, They aren't very speedy on their reviews and getting back to you so I would apply as quick as possible.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everybody. You've been helpful and I appreciate it.

I went to the DWR office in SLC, but that was a waste of time because they don't deal with such things - it's regional office business. But I did finally get my first application submitted. Funny thing is that I've got a turkey tag in my pocket and don't even care. I'm obsessed with bears!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bear hunting is a riot and very addicting! Can be tuff as hell too.
My favorite critters to hunt are bear and pronghorn.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I should follow up, here. I sent off my application and it was rejected. No surprise there, but I was pleasantly surprised when Jim Christensen (DWR Northern Regional Manager) called me the very next day to inform me and offer to edit my application so I wouldn't have to file a new one. I gave him new coordinates, not far from the originals and again, the very next day, he called to let me know that my COR application was approved. I was really late getting my application submitted, so I especially appreciate Jim's assistance because he likely saved me several hunting days. Recalling that it took me 11 years to draw my tag, that's a big deal.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad to hear Finn. We were setting up our approved baits this past weekend and ran into another hunter. As we chatted and neither of us wanting to give our location for our sites, we generalized our whereabouts and then we zoned in quickly because they both were approved only 300 yards apart.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2:22 said:


> Glad to hear Finn. We were setting up our approved baits this past weekend and ran into another hunter. As we chatted and neither of us wanting to give our location for our sites, we generalized our whereabouts and then we zoned in quickly because they both were approved only 300 yards apart.


That sucks being so close to each other! I try to set in the nastiest, hard to get places for a bear bait. Not many folks are willing to pack 60lb on their back three times a week for a half mile hike in steep and deep timber.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> That sucks being so close to each other! I try to set in the nastiest, hard to get places for a bear bait. Not many folks are willing to pack 60lb on their back three times a week for a half mile hike in steep and deep timber.


Not many folks....Including me haha. My hunting ground is such a distance that I don't have the luxery of hitting it a few times a week. I have about 600 lbs at my site and hoping it lasts for a while. : Packing in very far with that much didn't sound appealing. 
I did get a call from the DWR this morning. The biologist for the area is a very nice guy. He said that he would be happy to allow one of us to move and actually showed 500 yards on his calculations but he agreed that is still too close.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I also cleared with the individual that approved my sites, but she made it clear there was no early bating and you could only put it out on the first day of the hunt now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I also cleared with the individual that approved my sites, but she made it clear there was no early bating and you could only put it out on the first day of the hunt now.


That is correct for the summer tags.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have not heard from the horses mouth on why the summer bait tags don't get the two weeks ahead of time for baiting. I am assuming that because the hound hunt and the bait hunt overlap one week, they are not wanting the houndsman to have two more weeks of striking bear races off from bait areas where the bears may be more highly congregated.


----------

